# Paph. concolor var. chlorophyllum



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks, Eric!

What makes this v. chlorophyllum???


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 18, 2013)

So cute!!! Althought I don't know why it is a v. chlorophyllum!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 18, 2013)

Two, well-formed flowers. Good growing. I would assume because the leaves have no purple on the underside, but the flower retains its color.


----------



## fibre (Aug 18, 2013)

What a nice flower! I especially love the typical concolor-pouch!


----------



## eggshells (Aug 18, 2013)

Ghosthunt64 said:


> Two, well-formed flowers. Good growing. I would assume because the leaves have no purple on the underside, but the flower retains its color.



This. 

Very nice.


----------



## papheteer (Aug 18, 2013)

A nice flower! I agree it looks similar to mine. Though mine has purple markings on the leaves.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2013)

papheteer said:


> A nice flower! I agree it looks similar to mine. Though mine has purple markings on the leaves.


Then that must be the difference.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 18, 2013)

nice flower and interesting without the pigmented leaves.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes, the foliage is the only difference. Nicely bloomed.


----------



## abax (Aug 19, 2013)

Beautiful photo, Dot, as always. I was going to ask about the pouch
shape. Now I don't have to...good. I'm totally in love with Paph. freckles!


----------



## Trithor (Aug 19, 2013)

Lovely concolor. I love the ivory ground colour with the fine spotting. Very special.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 19, 2013)

Great bloom!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes Dot, chlorophyllum refers to the plant only. It has nothing to do with the flowers. I sold a concolor a few years back as album and it turned out the be this variety.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 19, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 19, 2013)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## Stone (Aug 19, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Yes Dot, chlorophyllum refers to the plant only. It has nothing to do with the flowers. I sold a concolor a few years back as album and it turned out the be this variety.



Rick, I have a couple of seedlings of this type with the round yellow flowers. Is this also chlorphyllum?http://www.bloggang.com/viewblog.php?id=redsyrub&date=31-07-2008&group=29&gblog=14
While you're at it check out this Godey/Leuco

http://www.bloggang.com/viewblog.php?id=redsyrub&group=29&page=3


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 20, 2013)

All of those are yours Mike ? :drool: ? Jean


----------



## Stone (Aug 20, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> All of those are yours Mike ? :drool: ? Jean



I wish Jean..I wish but no they are in Thailand


----------



## Trithor (Aug 20, 2013)

When I see the quality of those concolor and godefroyae, it depresses me and tempts me to scrap all of my plants , and start again!


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 20, 2013)

It's a beauty, Dot. Better flower shape than most we've seen.


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 20, 2013)

Excellent shape to this one and, as always, an excellent photo. Way to go, Dot!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 20, 2013)

IN the truest sense of the word Mike I would say yes it is a chlorphyllum. But in reality it should be MY variety!!:drool: The godefroyaes are not chlorphyllum! But again they should be mine!


----------



## naoki (Aug 20, 2013)

P. concolor is a widely distributed species, and shows amazing natural floral variation. Does anyone know if P. concolor var. chlorophyllum is a regional variation (i.e. all plants in some populations have green leaves), or does this trait coexist with the red variety within a single population? It was described long time ago, so I think it's not an artificially selected variation. Similarly, is var longipetalum a geographic variation?


----------



## Trithor (Aug 21, 2013)

longipetalum is a geographical variant, don't know about chlorophylum


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 22, 2013)

I was 'around' when Rands imported a batch of concolor var chlorophyllum. It was described by Ray Rands as a whole valley of concolor album. When they bloomed it was chlorophyllum. It appears to be a regional, geographic variant.


----------



## naoki (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info Trithor and Leo. I think someone here mentioned that chlorophyllum generally has rounder flowers. It kind of make sense if it is a geographic variant.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 25, 2013)

The name chlorophyllum means green leaves, it is a varietal name for the geographic race that has no red pigment spots on the underside of the leaves and yet has a typical pigmented and marked flower. If there is any purple, red or brown spots on the underside of the leaf, then it is not var. chlorophyllum. The description of chlorophyllum says that flowers are typical for concolor, including the dark spots typical of concolor. There is nothing about the flower that was used to define the variety. So some might be rounder, some might not be.

Of the half dozen different individuals of this variety I've seen over the years, Dot's is a nice one, nice flower shape. I would not say that on the whole chlorophyllum is any 'rounder' than other concolors. Most seem to be on the small side of normal for concolor flowers, and the plants seem more robust than some concolors. BUT that is just a vague impression from seeing only 6 or 8 different clones.


----------



## naoki (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for explaining this, Leo. In some plants (e.g. begonia), red in the back of the leaves is an adaptation to shadier environment (I think David Attenborough also mentioned it in The Private Life of Plants video). Red pigments at the bottom of the leaves can reflect back photosynthetically usable red to the mesophyll (middle of the leaf where photosynthesis occurs). P. concolor leaves may be too thick for this mechanism, but Lance Bark's book also seems to imply something similar. In a figure legend of P. c. var. chlorophyllum, he mentions that it occurs in bright exposed places (and the other subspecies in rather shaded locations).


----------



## Paul (Aug 25, 2013)

VERY nice concolor, goo job!!!


----------



## emydura (Aug 25, 2013)

Just delightful.


----------

